# Frank Tubbs' Stock Market Correspondence Lessons (and Addendum)



## learningtotrade1 (22 September 2015)

G'day,
I am thinking of buying this book (either with or without the addendum). I wass looking for some feed back on the book (by itself, and including the addendum. You can post here or e mail me at fmalcolm93@yahoo.com.au.

Thanking you in advance,

Malcolm.


----------

